# Knee injury



## ETinCYQX (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm so disappointed right now I think it's the worst I've felt relating to martial arts. 

Backstory: Judo seminar and Shiai in Saint-Pierre in 2011. Training leading up to it, I tweaked my knee and began having trouble. Smashed it on a drop soei nage (scored Ippon at least) and had serious pain for the rest of the weekend. Healed up and was fine by Wednesday. Returning to Judo in the fall of 2011, I started having trouble on and off, enough I bought a brace and wore it when I absolutely had to. 

Fast forward to a recent Taekwondo seminar. Slipped changing direction, *POP*  lots of swelling and heavy use of the hotel's ice machine. Then I had some back issues that laid me up and now I'm back and feeling good, until tonight. Did nothing. Threw a roundhouse kick and screwed up the pivot, I was warmed up and stretched out and everything, and it popped again. Swollen enough I can barely walk. I really want to get back into Taekwondo competition and I hoped to do martial arts for the rest of my life, but if my knee won't hold up for low level Judo randori, how can I do that? 

Anyone have any advice for me? Would be VERY much appreciated. 

If it helps I am 5'8", 170 lbs, 19. TKD 1st dan, Judo orange.


----------



## Buka (Mar 10, 2012)

Get thee an MRI. You gotta find out what's going on in there.


----------



## decepticon (Mar 10, 2012)

Definitely go and get some diagnostic work done. It is much easier to deal with repairing a tear rather than waiting until it snaps and then you may be looking at grafting things in from other places, reattachments, and a loooong lay off waiting for things to heal.

Short term, remember RICE - rest, ice, compression, and elevation to help reduce swelling. Wear your brace as much as you can until you can get in for a check up. Avoid stressing the joint, particularly by things like overuse, bearing excessive weight, quick changes of direction, or manuvering over uneven ground.

We had a young guy in our dojo snap an ACL (ligament) in his knee. He was off for about 6 months and had to have rather extensive surgery for repairs. He is back now, wears a brace, but able to do most things. We had a lengthy chat about his situation the other day. Talked about how he was going to have to do 3 things. First, maximize the strength, stability, and flexibility in the repaired leg. Second, learn how to use different muscles in that leg to accomplish nearly the same movements. And third, polish his game in other areas to make up for the weaker leg.

The fact is that everyone has restrictions and limitations. Some come by them genetically, others through injury. The beauty of MA is that one size does not fit all. There are so many variables and options the practitioner can combine, that it is possible to compensate for a great number of difficulties. The "strong" excel at creative thinking and adaptation as well as physical power.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 10, 2012)

Echo, echo, echo - Get imaging and diagnostics done. Have a goal for your knee.

I ruptured my ACL in class and I wanted my knee to be as close to original condition as possible - this meant a different surgery and 1.5 years of therapy and recovery. I took it. My surgery knee is better than my other knee now. Sturdy, great condition.

Hope you heal completely, dude.


----------



## DarkShadowfax (Mar 20, 2012)

MRI / Visit to the doc/physical therapist.
I messed up my knee little less than a year ago and am still dealing with the occasional aches.


----------

